# Please HELP loose FLYWHEEL CAUSE DAMAGE TO CRANK SHAFT



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

So two days ago my car starting making this loud banging noise, took it to my mechanic and he said it sounded like the flywheel must of came loose. I just had it replaced last year and the guy who did it must of done a really sloppy job. So today i call my mechanic and he said that there was bolts missing and that the loose flywheel caused the crank shaft to be damage. Hes telling me i might need a new engine all together is this true? He will call me back today to see what he can do apparently. I will go after the guy who did my clutch in the first place i just cant seem to locate him any longer his shop has closed. any input is appreciated.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear. Potentially it might be able to be saved, however replacing the engine might be the best bet, depending on what and how damaged it is. Pictures would help.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, extent of damage will determine repair. You could replace just the crankshaft, but that would mean new main and rod bearings, and may as well do the timing belt while in there so it'll add up quick. Perfect opportunity for a stroker and turbo upgrade.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

The end of the crankshaft is precision ground to mate the flywheel at a 90 degree angle. If the bolts did loosen and the flywheel ended up wobbling all around, it will have damaged the mating surface. To fix it the crankshaft would have to be removed and replaced or at least thrown into a lathe and had the end trued up.
I've had a flywheel loosen on an old GTI 16v and I ran a file over the high spots and replaced the bolts and sort of got away with it but there was always a bit of a funky engagement after that.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

I can see why that mechanic would close up shop, sorry to hear but stock cranks are pretty easy to find. Installing it will mean bearings and engine removal and complete tear down so you might as well do the rods while you're in there and if your motor has fairly high miles you might just want to do that build you always wanted to anyway.
Most stock flywheel bolts have some red stuff on them, I always assumed it's red Loctite so whenever I put them back in I use red (not blue) Loctite to ensure they never work themselves out, if you need to remove them I've always just been able to impact them out as trying to torque them out seems to be nearly impossible even with a flywheel holder.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

bwdz said:


> Most stock flywheel bolts have some red stuff on them, I always assumed it's red Loctite so *whenever I put them back in* I use red (not blue) Loctite to ensure they never work themselves out


Huge no-no, never reuse flywheel bolts, always throw them away upon removal and replace with new, they are a stretch bolt and deform upon installation.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Op you may be able to ahve the crank repaired, but as others have said they are a dime a dozen.

If you have the cash to build it do it, if you don't just repair the damage and go on your way. 

If the crank is fubared the engine will more than likely have to comeout.




L33t A2 said:


> Huge no-no, never reuse flywheel bolts, always throw them away upon removal and replace with new, they are a stretch bolt and deform upon installation.


I am 99% sure this isn't true, pressure plate bolts are stretch but the crank to flywheel bolts aren't. I can't find anything that says either way, usually the bentley tells you to replace them if they are TTY bolts.

If they were TTY bolts they wouldn't have a thread retention compound on them as stretch bolts work on a different principle.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

ejg3855 said:


> I am 99% sure this isn't true, pressure plate bolts are stretch but the crank to flywheel bolts aren't.


You have them mixed up, the flywheel bolts are one time use, the pressure plate bolts can be reused many times
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Audi/TT/Clutch/53/3 "Flywheel to crankshaft. Stretch type bolt, cannot be reused, must be replaced. 6 required."
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Drivetrain/Clutch/Flywheel/Hardware/ES4830/ "These are recommended to be replaced any time the bolts are removed to ensure the flywheel stays properly secured to the crankshaft. These are one time use stretch bolts."


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

L33t A2 said:


> Huge no-no, never reuse flywheel bolts, always throw them away upon removal and replace with new, they are a stretch bolt and deform upon installation.


I do not disagree with you, i've just done it against better judgment and got away with it with loctite.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

bwdz said:


> I do not disagree with you, i've just done it against better judgment and got away with it with loctite.


Same. :laugh:


----------



## Aaron16V1.8l (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting. Mk1 020 transmissions and clutch flywheels have reusable flywheel bolts, but the pressure plate ones are tty. The pressure plate bolts also have a blue loctite compound on them.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I never reuse flywheel bolts on any of my track cars or high hp setups. I have done it on some of my old MK2's back in the day in a jam by using loctite, but that was in a jam of needing to have the car running that day. This is something you do at your own risk of having it blow up in your face.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Aaron16V1.8l said:


> Interesting. Mk1 020 transmissions and clutch flywheels have reusable flywheel bolts, but the pressure plate ones are tty. The pressure plate bolts also have a blue loctite compound on them.


That's because all 020 transmissions from the Mk1-Mk3 use an inverted clutch setup, the pressure plate bolts to the crankshaft, and the flywheel is a ring gear that hangs off of it on the transmission side. The 020 pressure plate bolts and the 02A/02J/02M flywheel bolts are all the same bolt going into the crankshaft.


----------



## Aaron16V1.8l (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks, I realize that from having done a few in the past. I should have been more clear that I was responding to a comment above that TTY bolts don't have a thread lock compound on them - in the case of the 020, where the pressure plate bolts to the crankshaft instead of the flywheel, the bolts are one time use and have a blue compound on them as well. 

I guess the take away from this thread is don't re-use the bolts that attach the flywheel to the crankshaft, or in the case of 020s, the pressure plate. I should have never bought up the 020 to derail the OPs thread - sorry.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I had this exact same thing happen to my mk2 Jetta. Either replace the crankshaft or replace the motor. Sorry to hear about the bad service...


----------

